# New here, need help with Lab Results



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here and have been suffering with Hypo symptoms for many years, I had some bloodwork done and I now have the results, can anyone help me understand them? Do I have a thyroid problem?

Here goes:

Free T3 - 3.2 - Lab Range (2.4 - 4.4)
Free T4 - 1.16 " " (0.80 - 1.80)
TSH - 2.01 " " (0.35 - 5.50)

T3 Reverse - 352 - lab range (90 - 350)

Vit D, Hydrox - 20 - lab range (30 - 52)

Cholesterol - 170 - lab range (120 - 199)

ACTH - 27 - lab range (0 - 46)

Cortisol - 4.7 - lab range (6.0 - 25.0) AM
(4.0 - 14.0) PM
*Test was done at 11.59am

B12 - 327 - lab range (243 - 894)

Folate - 10.2 - lab range (4.2 - 19.9)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Hi, I'm new here and have been suffering with Hypo symptoms for many years, I had some bloodwork done and I now have the results, can anyone help me understand them? Do I have a thyroid problem?
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the board. I think you do. Your Free T4 is below mid-range {1.30}(we like to see it mid-range or higher.) Most of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1 or less. Here in the US, AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0 Also your Free T3 is below mid-range {3.4}, we like to see that a bit higher also.

When you have time, could you please list your symptoms for us? Also, has any doctor done thyroid antibodies' tests such as TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab????

The above are important as the thyroid panel can be in range whereas the antibodies indigenous to the thyroid are wreaking havoc.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sorry, there's a lot of tests that I had done and I didn't list them all.

Here's some more:

DHEA Sulfate - my result 111 - Ref Range 57 - 408 ug/dL

Free T3 - my result 3.2 - Ref Range 2.4 - 4.4 pg/mL

Free T4 - my result 1.16 - Ref Range 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL

Vit D, 25 Hydrox - my result 20 - Ref Range 30 - 52 ng/mL

Cholesterol - my result 170 - Ref range 120 - 199 mg/dL

Triglycerides - my result 71 - Ref range 0 - 150 mg/dL

HDL Cholesterol - my result 51 - Ref range 40 - 85 mg/dL

T Chol/ HDL - my result 3.3 - Ref Range 1.0 - 4.0

LDL Chol (Calc) - my result 105 - Ref Range 0 - 129

FSH - my result 9.4 - no range given.

IGF-1 - my result 84 - ref range 109 - 284 ng/mL

ACTH - my result 27 - ref range 0 - 46 pg/mL

Cortisol - my result 4.7 - ref range 6.0 - 25.0 ug/dL (AM)
ref range 4.0 - 14.0 ug/dL (PM)
*11.59am was the time of blood draw.

Progesterone - my result 0.5 ng/mL *no ranges given

Testosterone - my result 45 - ref range 6 - 82 ng/dL

Estradiol - my result 49 - *no ref range given

B12 - my result 327 - ref range 243 - 894 pg/mL

Folate - my result 10.2 - ref range 4.2 - 19.9 ng/mL

Thyroglob Ab - my result 20.0 - ref range 0.0 - 40.0 IU/mL

TPO Auto Abs - my result 10.0 - ref range 0.0 - 35.0 IU/mL

hsCRP - my result 0.30 - ref ranges 1.0 mg/L *LOW
1.0-3.0 mg/L AVERAGE
3.0 and up mg/L HIGH

CA 125 II - my result 21.9 - ref range - 0.0 - 35.0 U/mL

T3 Reverse - my result - 352 - ref range 90 - 350 pg/mL What the ...???

Hope this helps.

My symptoms are:

Tiredness, can't concentrate, hair loss in patches, dry skin, brain fog, short forgetfulness, dizziness, tunnel vision, cold all the time especially hands and feet, Panic Attacks, Anxiousness, Heavy periods, feel weak, can't motivate, feel overwhelmed, Disturbed sleep, excessive blinking, shortness of breath, Irritated/short fused, Neck and shoulder pain, Low sex drive (comes and goes)..etc


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> I'm sorry, there's a lot of tests that I had done and I didn't list them all.
> 
> Here's some more:
> 
> ...


Lord, am I glad you listed them all. I know it was a lot of work but worth it. YES; you have TPO which means you most likely have autoimmune thyroid disease and the fact that your rT3 is over the range confirms this.

Reverse T3 is not good. That means that the rT3 is blocking the receptor sites for FT3

Although rT3 is not presumed to have a metabolic effect itself, it blocks the body's receptor sites for T3 (it still fits, just like "normal" T3, because it too has three iodine atoms) but it does not produce the metabolic uplift of T3.In fact, by preventing T3 from being able to work its normal energy-giving effects on the body, it produces a form of hypothyroidism.

The above paragraph is from this article.........
http://thyroid-disorders.suite101.com/article.cfm/is_wilsons_syndrome_real

Please read this about rT3; very very informative and should be helpful to you. According to this, you should be placed on thyroxine replacement. It cofirms hypothyroid.

http://www.holtorfmed.com/nss-folder/printable_pdf/thyroid/reverse_r3_ thebest.pdf


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for clearing a few things up for me... I was put on 50mcg of Levothyroxin last year, I was on it for 7 months and it didn't do anything to help my symptoms... The only change I really noticed was my hair stopped falling out as much, but I'm not sure if this was just coincidence.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Thank you so much for clearing a few things up for me... I was put on 50mcg of Levothyroxin last year, I was on it for 7 months and it didn't do anything to help my symptoms... The only change I really noticed was my hair stopped falling out as much, but I'm not sure if this was just coincidence.


50 mcg. is a good starting dose. The usual protocul is to start the patient on 50 mcg., have the patient lab every 8 weeks and titrate upward (or downward) as needed until the patient feels well. That is a shame that you were placed on that low dose and left to your own devices.

Not a coincidence about the hair. And, I did mean to say that your symptoms sure do seem to point to thyroid disease as well. The proof is in the pudding though as you do have TPO and you do have high titers of rT3.

Let me know what you decide to do here.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I have an appointment on Monday with a thyroid specialist, he was the one who ordered this bloodwork. I got my results in the mail from the clinic where I went for the draw, he will have a copy too... I'm sure he will want to start me on some kind of medication, and I know I have low levels or some vitamins. I'll be very interested to see what he says, considering the countless doctors I've been to in the past 18 years have all said there's nothing wrong with my thyroid because my TSH tests have always come back within "Normal Range"... Not to mention my grandmother, my mother and my aunt all suffer and have been diagnosed with a disfunctional thyroid.
Thank you for responding, these test's mean absolutely nothing to me when it comes to reading them...hahahahaha!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Well, I have an appointment on Monday with a thyroid specialist, he was the one who ordered this bloodwork. I got my results in the mail from the clinic where I went for the draw, he will have a copy too... I'm sure he will want to start me on some kind of medication, and I know I have low levels or some vitamins. I'll be very interested to see what he says, considering the countless doctors I've been to in the past 18 years have all said there's nothing wrong with my thyroid because my TSH tests have always come back within "Normal Range"... Not to mention my grandmother, my mother and my aunt all suffer and have been diagnosed with a disfunctional thyroid.
> Thank you for responding, these test's mean absolutely nothing to me when it comes to reading them...hahahahaha!!


I am glad to help you where ever I can. And I would appreciate us hearing from you after your appt. on Monday. Keeping fingers crossed that this doctor is informed about the thyroid and will provide medical intervention for you so you feel better.

Your family history genetically should be a giant "red flag" to any doctor you see. Goodness. I mean the handwriting is practically on the wall.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

hahahaha you'd think... But like most thyroid sufferers, we have to diagnose ourselves. I have complete faith in my new doctor, he himself suffered with Hypothyroidism (undiagnosed) for 30 years. He told me the lab work is only worth 5% of diagnoses, he goes more by symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> hahahaha you'd think... But like most thyroid sufferers, we have to diagnose ourselves. I have complete faith in my new doctor, he himself suffered with Hypothyroidism (undiagnosed) for 30 years. He told me the lab work is only worth 5% of diagnoses, he goes more by symptoms.


Yes; I had to nearly die from a Thyroid Storm to get diagnosed so I hear you loud and clear.

Hey; that sounds good from the get go. This should be interesting and I "am" interested.


----------

